# co nejdřív; záhy - co nejz...



## Jagorr

Ahoj. Má výraz _co nejdřív _nějaké běžné synonymum, třeba spojené se slovem _záhy _?

Nakolik rozumím, slovo _záhy _se nestupňuje. Je to tak?

Také se divím tomu, že slovo _nejzazší _má spíš opačný význam (_nejzazší termín_ = poslední termín) v porovnání se slovem _záhy _(=brzo)_. _Věděli byste, jak k tomu došlo?


----------



## Cautus

Dobrý den, Jagorre,
za synonymum slova _nejdřív_, nebo i _nejdříve_, lze považovat _nejprve_, viz další příklady. Případně slovní spojení _jakmile to bude možné_.

_Záhy_ se opravdu nestupňuje.
_"Původní český tvar byl záhé, asi od 16. stol. pak známou změnou é v ý záhý, pak napodobením příslovcí na -y konečně záhy. Toto slovo v době, kdy žilo, znamená tolik co staré »za času«, dnešní »zavčas«."_
Zdroj: Naše řeč – Záhy

_Cautus

PS: Pro více informací o stupňování viz Internetová jazyková příručka: Stupňování přídavných jmen a příslovcí.

PS2: Pro více o informací o slově _záhy_, případně jiných, doporučuji internetové stránky __korpus.cz__._


----------



## Pavlous

Jagorr said:


> Ahoj. Má výraz _co nejdřív _nějaké běžné synonymum, třeba spojené se slovem _záhy _?
> 
> Nakolik rozumím, slovo _záhy _se nestupňuje. Je to tak?
> 
> Také se divím tomu, že slovo _nejzazší _má spíš opačný význam (_nejzazší termín_ = poslední termín) v porovnání se slovem _záhy _(=brzo)_. _Věděli byste, jak k tomu došlo?


Ahoj,

V běžné řeči bych to nahradil "co nejrychleji".
Bobr pospíchal, aby měl hráz postavenou co nejdříve.
Bobr pospíchal, aby měl hráz postavenou co nejrychleji.

Pokud dodáte víc informací, v jaké větě či kontextu se to vyskytlo, tak se určitě dá lépe reagovat.


----------



## Jagorr

Pavlous said:


> V běžné řeči bych to nahradil "co nejrychleji".


Jednoduché, ale mě to hned nenapadlo. 

Děkuji za odpovědi! Teď už jen zůstává záhadou, jak došlo k skoro protikladnému významu ve slovech _nejzazší _a _záhy. _


----------



## Cautus

Jagorr said:


> Teď už jen zůstává záhadou, jak došlo k skoro protikladnému významu ve slovech _nejzazší _a _záhy._



*záhy *přísl. kniž. _brzo 2, 1: _záhy (zrána) vstal _časně; _záhy ovdověla; — záhy potom _zanedlouho

ale_ 

*zadní *příd.
*1. *(2. st. -ější, zazší) _jsoucí vzadu_
*2. *kniž. jen 3. st. _krajní 2, extrémní: _v nejzazším případě; do nejzazších důsledků

_Pokud použiji _příslovce i přídavné jméno_ ve větě, tak: *Záhy (brzy) objevil nejzazší (nejvzdálenější) kout světa.*

Snad jsem vnesl kousek světla do českého jazyka.

Cautus

PS: Ne vždy, co se v mluvené řeči používá, se používá správně... už v roce 1920 o tomto nešvaru psali v časopise Naše řeč:_
"Lidé, kteří do našeho písemnictví vnášejí bez potřeby slova zaniklá, měli by se vždy ptáti, co vlastně znamenají, ne se spokojovati mlhavými významovými obrysy. Nic neotupuje smysl a cit pro jazyk tak jako slovo bez určitého významu, kterým látáme svou řeč jako libovolným kusem cáru; a toho smyslu nazbyt nemáme." Naše řeč – Záhy


----------



## Jagorr

Cautus said:


> *zadní *příd.
> *1. *(2. st. -ější, zazší) _jsoucí vzadu_


ano, vždyť to je jiné slovo! děkuji


----------



## Pavlous

Jagorr said:


> Jednoduché, ale mě to hned nenapadlo.
> 
> Děkuji za odpovědi! Teď už jen zůstává záhadou, jak došlo k skoro protikladnému významu ve slovech _nejzazší _a _záhy. _


Upřímně si myslím, že je zbytečná práce hledat v tom logiku. Nejspíš to nějaký spisovatel nebo novinář tímto způsobem několikrát použil. Nebo se to prostě tak vyvinulo mezi lidmi. 
Důležité je si to pamatovat 🙂


----------



## Jagorr

Pavlous said:


> Upřímně si myslím, že je zbytečná práce hledat v tom logiku.


Není, Cautus mě správně upozornil na to, že se jedná o dvě různá slova: _nezazší_ (od _zadní_) nesouvisí se slovem _záhy_.


----------

